# audioquest cables ?



## wazzupi

Hi, I am looking for advice on purchasing some interconnects from audioquest, I can get them for a relatively cheap price, I was wondering if anyone could share there experience with the dbs system models. I'm looking to start with the victoria, I can get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm for about 60 dollars and I'm just not sure if I should pull the trigger if they are worth it thank you!


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> Hi, I am looking for advice on purchasing some interconnects from audioquest, I can get them for a relatively cheap price, I was wondering if anyone could share there experience with the dbs system models. I'm looking to start with the victoria, I can get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm for about 60 dollars and I'm just not sure if I should pull the trigger if they are worth it thank you!


 

 You can get a Victoria ($300+) for $60?  Are you kidding me?  You should get it definitely.
   
  The Audioquest Sydney will be more than good enough for a lot of people that want very high sound quality.
   
  I have a Angel mini cable ($1200) for my speakers and they provide best sound, best spatial soundstage, increased air between instruments and more micro details. It sounds a bit cooler too.  In the long run you will want to the solid silver, the warm sounding copper will get tiring after a while.  The silver one keeps you going and going like an Energizer.


----------



## AKG240mkII

> the warm sounding copper will get tiring after a while. The silver one keeps you going and going like an Energizer.



Stop listening with your eyes . Silver does NOT sound 'cold' and copper does not sound 'warm' .
I know this is reality-free area but don't waste peoples money with that garbage .


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





akg240mkii said:


> Stop listening with your eyes . Silver does NOT sound 'cold' and copper does not sound 'warm' .
> I know this is reality-free area but don't waste peoples money with that garbage .


 

 It is true that I get cooler sound with the silver because the high's are enhanced (treble extensions) and increased detail.  They also sound crisper and has silky top ends.  It is known that copper does better in the low to mids as far as weight goes.
   
  The reason why you don't believe this is because you have never purchased and auditioned the pure 100% solid silver cables. Most people don't know this because they don't have the money to even try them.  This is understandable.


----------



## goodolcheez

The silver cable (Angel) also gives you air / space "around" the soundstage which also gives you open and cool (as in cool temperature i.e. 30- 40F) feeling.  The copper doesn't do well in this regard. They favor more on the mid to low bass and bass gives you warm feeling (80- 90F). That's pretty hot. Not good.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





goodolcheez said:


> The silver cable (Angel) also gives you air / space "around" the soundstage which also gives you cool (as in cool temperature i.e. 30- 40F) feeling.  The copper doesn't do well in this. They favor more on the mid to low bass and bass gives you warm feeling (80- 90F). That's pretty hot. Not good.


 
  goodolcheez, I got to be honest, some of your comments like this temperature _feeling_ about silver/copper are a bit cause of concern...lol. I just don't know if you're playing with some of the science disciples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and you're saving for a coconut-audio power cord?! you can't be serious. 
   
  you know, for a moment I thought you're Patrick82 reincarnated.... am I right?


----------



## wazzupi

lol do you like audio engine ??? I was thinking of getting some speakers


----------



## wazzupi

btw I purchased the victoria and I'll try to write a review to see if there is any difference it's going to run from my dragonfly to my O2 amp and I have a stock hd650 and stock q701 If they do give me a little something extra i'll believe in cables and purchase a headphone cable for my hd650's.


----------



## Lenni

Patrick82 spent a fortune on power cords. I can't remember the right figure, but he had a gigantic custom made costing over $20K. while the rest of his components was a pair of Adam A5 or A7 active monitors, and an Emu external soundcard plugged into a PC. I think to this days he still has the same speakers - I've seen some of the pictures of his products hanging on the back of Adam's speakers. what an audiophile he is! of course, now he's got into selling snake-oil probably to get back some of the money he's lost.
   
   
  goodolcheez, I've a pair of Audioengine A2. they're great speakers. they're proper speakers - despite their size. I did a comparison with the Paradigm S1 and I was amazed at how good the A2's are. however, when it comes to better resolution, details, soundstage - just overall sound - the S1's are on a different level. if I may say, it might be a good idea to consider upgrading speakers before anything else. I'm all for better cables, but let's keep thing into perspective. (please)


----------



## wazzupi

i'm looking for some really good speakers for around 500 or less doesn't have to be active diy is fine with me.


----------



## Lenni

the AQ Victoria at $60 seems a pretty good deal. I'd definitely get that, if I needed such a cable.
   
  if you don't mind buying used keep an eye for Audiogon speakers classified - there're good deals to be found sometimes.
   
  I'm not much into diy, but if I ever was I'd probably give these a try. they seem well designed and made. I sure would like to hear how they sound and compare to similar priced speakers. I reckon they'll be over budget though.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





lenni said:


> goodolcheez, I got to be honest, some of your comments like this temperature _feeling_ about silver/copper are a bit cause of concern...lol. I just don't know if you're playing with some of the science disciples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The temperature thing I described is serious. I am not referring to the treble vs. bass.  It's the sound characteristics (spatial depth, micro detail, reflections) that makes the sound "sound" cool / cold.  The bass less detail in the high registers generally give you warm sound.  This is coming from the experience, not making things up.
   
  Yes I am serious about getting one of those power cords from Patrick. I've been talking to the guy and getting more info. The one I'm after is the White Night Power 5m. That's on sale for $2500.
   
  No I'm not Patrick. I do adore him though.  
   
  Quote: 





wazzupi said:


> lol do you like audio engine ??? I was thinking of getting some speakers


 
   
  Yes I like the Audioengine A2 speakers.  They don't cease to amaze me, especially when coupled with the $1200 Angel cable.


----------



## goodolcheez

Quote: 





			
				Lenni said:
			
		

> *Lenni*





> goodolcheez, I've a pair of Audioengine A2. they're great speakers. they're proper speakers - despite their size. I did a comparison with the Paradigm S1 and I was amazed at how good the A2's are. however, when it comes to better resolution, details, soundstage - just overall sound - the S1's are on a different level. if I may say, it might be a good idea to consider upgrading speakers before anything else. I'm all for better cables, but let's keep thing into perspective. (please)


 
   
  I didn't say A2 speakers with $1200 mini cable provides best sound out of all other speaker sets. I said it sounds best out of the Audioquest analog interconnects.  Angel sounds better than the Sydney that I also own.  And yes, it sounds better than my Focal speakers w/ $68 Starquad Canare XLR cables and Benchmark DAC-1 USB DAC w/ stock USB cable on many of the songs I have for nearfield listening.  It's real easy for A2 speakers to give A5 speakers good spanky.  The reason why you aren't getting improved performance out of the A2 speakers is because you didn't spend enough on a cable.  Those $50- 100 won't cut it.


----------



## wazzupi

I dont even understand how does the A2 speakers > a5 ? does that make sense ?


----------



## Mediahound

Isn't buying a $1,200 cable to use on $200 speakers sort of like using jet fuel in a lawnmower?


----------



## Mediahound

The wiring/connectors on/inside the $200 speaker are like $2. wires/connectors. Attaching a $1,200. cable to that isn't going to improve the sound much if at all. 
   
  Oh ,and carbon fiber or racing wheels don't cost 6x more than the actual car so bad analogy there.


----------

